# Lips like a cow's



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I really need to ask men this question and please give genuine answers. 

In the UK is a craze going on where women, mostly from the chavy fraternity pump up their lips to three times their normal size so they are disproportionate to their faces. Anyone who grew up on a farm like I did will always be reminded of the lips of a young cow. 

I would like to ask men what they find attractive about swollen lips where the owner is unable to smile properly or even talk properly in some cases. Why do men find this attractive, if you do?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

It's gross. Highly unattractive. 

Women can be such ''C'' words. (not all, but enough to be observed and noticed)

Conformists.

A celebrity will do something, and hordes will imitate.

It was bad enough with duck lip selfies, now they go for a more long lasting treatment. 

Sad.

Edited to add:

''Lips of a young cow''.....perfectly phrased!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Chavs are weird. Lipstick is enough for me. Lipstick ring around my **** is divine.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Moo.

I've seen quality work done on some but I know what you are talking about and it just makes me feel sorry for the silly cows.😂


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MaiChi said:


> I really need to ask men this question and please give genuine answers.
> 
> In the UK is a craze going on where women, mostly from the chavy fraternity pump up their lips to three times their normal size so they are disproportionate to their faces. Anyone who grew up on a farm like I did will always be reminded of the lips of a young cow.
> 
> I would like to ask men what they find attractive about swollen lips where the owner is unable to smile properly or even talk properly in some cases. Why do men find this attractive, if you do?


I couldn't tell ya'll. I don't get it at all.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mostly they look like freaks, but they seem to think they look amazing.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know why they'd do this, unless it's to advertise that they (think they) are great at oral sex. My wife calls it the fish-lips look.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I have yet to see anyone do this and it actually look good. It’s beyond me. I have one cousin that has pencil thin lips. I thought when I first heard of this “plumping” that maybe it would be cool for her. Then I started seeing it. Oh my. My lips are average, maybe even on the smaller side...there is NO WAY anybody is coming anywhere near these!!! I also am freaked out by other procedures that seem to make women look like they always have the same expression. I need to be able to furrow my brow >


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

what is chavy fraternity? But I think some in the US inject fillers in their lips to enhance them. Sounds painful and I don't think its attractive. Im not even sure how safe it is.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OP, do you have any reason to think guys like this? Although I see women in media doing it, I’m not aware of men saying it’s so great or hot or anything.

Women do sometimes follow a fashion trend which men dislike and find totally unattractive. Example: Uggs.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> Chavs are weird. Lipstick is enough for me. Lipstick ring around my **** is divine.


Some theories are that bright red puffy lips are a visual analogy for a swollen set of Labia that was an evolutionary signal that the woman was ready for mating. Rouge on the cheeks are sometimes associated with a post orgasmic sex flush as a signal of readiness for sex. 

A woman with very puffy and very red lips certain stands out in a crowd. And yes big red lips wrapped around my penis is a very nice mental image.

Do I prefer such things? No, but still it leaves a nice mental image.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> I really need to ask men this question and please give genuine answers.
> 
> In the UK is a craze going on where women, mostly from the chavy fraternity pump up their lips to three times their normal size so they are disproportionate to their faces. Anyone who grew up on a farm like I did will always be reminded of the lips of a young cow.
> 
> *I would like to ask men what they find attractive about swollen lips where the owner is unable to smile properly or even talk properly in some cases. Why do men find this attractive, if you do?*


It's not one of my top ten body features. I will say that bright lipstick catches my eye. so if you are happy with a sustained glance . . . .


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

SongoftheSouth said:


> what is chavy fraternity? But I think some in the US inject fillers in their lips to enhance them. Sounds painful and I don't think its attractive. Im not even sure how safe it is.


CHAV is 

"a young lower-class person who displays brash and loutish behaviour and wears real or imitation designer clothes"

They tend to start having sex very early like 13/14 and are not capable of contraception. They have to have implants and their mothers take them for implants as soon as they have their period. They spot miss-spelt tattoos and threaded key-rings on their body parts. On a good day they wear maybe five layers of make up to look like layers of paint on an outside wall. 

They also talk very loud so that the term " Confidentiality" has no discernible meaning to them. Their most developed skill is twerking in public.


----------

